# CHICAGOLAND Shows and Events 2013



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
"BIG MIKE" FUNDRAISER
**SATURDAY, JANUARY 26TH, 2013
**LA CASA PUERTORRIQUENA
1237 N. CALIFORNIA AVE
CHICAGO, IL 60622
*DONATION: $10 AT THE DOOR
FUNDRAISER TO BENEFIT MICHEAL KOZEL'S WIDOW ANTONIA
BUFFET STYLE DINNER FROM 7-9PM, CASH BAR, DJ, PERFORMANCE BY "EL DIABLO"
PLEASE NO KIDS DUE TO ALCOHOL AND RAPPERS

*MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013

PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 13TH, 2013
CATHERINE WOODS

SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 1ST, 2013
*
*THE OUTFIT CC
HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411

PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
BUNKER HILL
*
*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TIME TO FILL IN THE CALENDAR..............


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> TIME TO FILL IN THE CALENDAR..............


I WAS WONDERING WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU. J/K! THANKS FOR STARTING UP THE SHOWS & EVENTS THREAD FOR 2013 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

Orale Wally, thanx for organizing the events, it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

midwestoneluv said:


> I WAS WONDERING WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU. J/K! THANKS FOR STARTING UP THE SHOWS & EVENTS THREAD FOR 2013 :thumbsup:


No problem, got it up and running now!


----------



## wally g (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the show dates


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Ty for keeping us updated


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

T.T.T 4 the ChicagoLand Events!!!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> TIME TO FILL IN THE CALENDAR..............


thanx again bro. for posting this topic year after year,


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> No problem, got it up and running now!


THANKS AGAIN WALLY!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey Lisa, what do you mean its all messed up, we have woked to organize it on "ChicagoLand Lowrider/Events show dates". We are using a copy of this calendar and any extra info posted up to keep it in order. I will send you an invite!


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> Hey Lisa, what do you mean its all messed up, we have woked to organize it on "ChicagoLand Lowrider/Events show dates". We are using a copy of this calendar and any extra info posted up to keep it in order. I will send you an invite!


THERE WAS SOME CONFUSION WITH THE DATES IN THE BEGINNING......THATS WHAT I HEARD YOU SAY :scrutinize:. IM GLAD YOU GUYS WORKED IT OUT AND THE DATES AND SHOWS ARE POSTED CORRECTLY NOW. THANKS GOT THE INVITE :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the appreciation! 
anything we can do to make the most of every event is worth the effort.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

Will see if you can get a link to the facebook page and ill add it to the bottom of the calendar.


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte (Jan 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT for the Midwest


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte (Jan 16, 2013)

i added "Big Mikes"  FUNDRAISER to the Chicago low rider page :thumbsup:


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
"BIG MIKE" FUNDRAISER
**SATURDAY, JANUARY 26TH, 2013
**LA CASA PUERTORRIQUENA
1237 N. CALIFORNIA AVE
CHICAGO, IL 60622
*DONATION: $10 AT THE DOOR
FUNDRAISER TO BENEFIT MICHEAL KOZEL'S WIDOW ANTONIA
BUFFET STYLE DINNER FROM 7-9PM, CASH BAR, DJ, PERFORMANCE BY "EL DIABLO"
PLEASE NO KIDS DUE TO ALCOHOL AND RAPPERS

*WORLD OF WHEELS
**FRIDAY-SUNDAY, MARCH 1ST-3RD, 2013
DONALD L STEVENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 WEST BRYN MAWR
ROSEMONT, IL 60018
*ADMISSION: $18 AT GATE, $16 IN ADVANCE AT O'REILLY
DEADLINE TO REGISTER VEHICLE IS 20 DAYS PRIOR TO SHOW DATE

*DUB SHOW**
**SATURDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2013
McCORMICK PLACE
**
MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS
LAGRANGE, IL
*NO GLASS BOTTLES
*
PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 13TH, 2013
CATHERINE WOODS

SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 1ST, 2013
*
*THE OUTFIT CC
HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411

PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
BUNKER HILL
*
*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

wish we could be out there to cover some events but STREETLOW dont have a photographer out there anymore


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> *SHOWS/EVENTS*
> 
> *LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> "BIG MIKE" FUNDRAISER
> ...


Hey Wally, I believe that the "slow and Low" date is wrong or was updated, check it out, this is from Facebook:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> Hey Wally, I believe that the "slow and Low" date is wrong or was updated, check it out, this is from Facebook:


yEAH I NOTICED IT YESTERDAY AND FIXED IT ON HERE. MESSAGED YOU SO IT COULD GET FIXED ON fb THANKS


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


> wish we could be out there to cover some events but STREETLOW dont have a photographer out there anymore


with all due respect why cover these events out here if most of them are never seen in the magazine.......... I am still waiting on the STREETLOW super show coverage from 2011 to be published........


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

bibbs said:


> with all due respect why cover these events out here if most of them are never seen in the magazine.......... I am still waiting on the STREETLOW super show coverage from 2011 to be published........


I agree 100%. As Lowrider Magazine was not coming here, a lot of the clubs, promoters, lowriders, etc... started to support STREETLOW MAGAZINE. Many events had a streetlow photographer there to cover the shows and events and yet remain virtually unmentioned and uncovered in the magazine.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
"BIG MIKE" FUNDRAISER
**SATURDAY, JANUARY 26TH, 2013
**LA CASA PUERTORRIQUENA
1237 N. CALIFORNIA AVE
CHICAGO, IL 60622
*DONATION: $10 AT THE DOOR
FUNDRAISER TO BENEFIT MICHEAL KOZEL'S WIDOW ANTONIA
BUFFET STYLE DINNER FROM 7-9PM, CASH BAR, DJ, PERFORMANCE BY "EL DIABLO"
PLEASE NO KIDS DUE TO ALCOHOL AND RAPPERS

*WORLD OF WHEELS
**FRIDAY-SUNDAY, MARCH 1ST-3RD, 2013
DONALD L STEVENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 WEST BRYN MAWR
ROSEMONT, IL 60018
*ADMISSION: $18 AT GATE, $16 IN ADVANCE AT O'REILLY
DEADLINE TO REGISTER VEHICLE IS 20 DAYS PRIOR TO SHOW DATE

*DUB SHOW**
**SATURDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2013
McCORMICK PLACE
**
MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS
LAGRANGE, IL
*NO GLASS BOTTLES
*
PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 13TH, 2013
CATHERINE WOODS

WICKED IMPRESSIONS C.C. AND ILLUSIONS C.C.
FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 27TH, 2013
KMART
3110 BELVIDERE RD
WAUKEGAN, IL
*10AM-5PMREGISTRATION: $20 PER CAR
IN BENEFIT OF JOVA ANDRADE (GASTRIC CANCER FIGHTER)
FOOD, MUSIC, 50/50, RAFFLES
CONTACT INFO: MARTIN 224-772-7672; CELINA 847-757-2162; ANDY 708-863-4524*
SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 1ST, 2013
*
*THE OUTFIT CC
HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411

PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
BUNKER HILL
*
*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

bibbs said:


> with all due respect why cover these events out here if most of them are never seen in the magazine.......... I am still waiting on the STREETLOW super show coverage from 2011 to be published........





SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> I agree 100%. As Lowrider Magazine was not coming here, a lot of the clubs, promoters, lowriders, etc... started to support STREETLOW MAGAZINE. Many events had a streetlow photographer there to cover the shows and events and yet remain virtually unmentioned and uncovered in the magazine.


:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

bibbs said:


> with all due respect why cover these events out here if most of them are never seen in the magazine.......... I am still waiting on the STREETLOW super show coverage from 2011 to be published........


Well said bibbs I agree 100 percent. With u.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

bibbs said:


> with all due respect why cover these events out here if most of them are never seen in the magazine.......... I am still waiting on the STREETLOW super show coverage from 2011 to be published........


 :rofl: thats sooo truee!!! and also the banquets, the cruise nights, the shows, the picnics chicago was never really mentioned or seen in the magazine so it doesnt matter photographer or not we still wouldnt be recognized in the magazine so it makes no difference.



SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> I agree 100%. As Lowrider Magazine was not coming here, a lot of the clubs, promoters, lowriders, etc... started to support STREETLOW MAGAZINE. Many events had a streetlow photographer there to cover the shows and events and yet remain virtually unmentioned and uncovered in the magazine.


 :thumbsup: AMEN!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*WORLD OF WHEELS
**FRIDAY-SUNDAY, MARCH 1ST-3RD, 2013
DONALD L STEVENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 WEST BRYN MAWR
ROSEMONT, IL 60018
*ADMISSION: $18 AT GATE, $16 IN ADVANCE AT O'REILLY
DEADLINE TO REGISTER VEHICLE IS 20 DAYS PRIOR TO SHOW DATE

*DUB SHOW**
**SATURDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2013
McCORMICK PLACE
**
MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS
LAGRANGE, IL
*NO GLASS BOTTLES
*
PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 13TH, 2013
CATHERINE WOODS

WICKED IMPRESSIONS C.C. AND ILLUSIONS C.C.
FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 27TH, 2013
KMART
3110 BELVIDERE RD
WAUKEGAN, IL
*10AM-5PMREGISTRATION: $20 PER CAR
IN BENEFIT OF JOVA ANDRADE (GASTRIC CANCER FIGHTER)
FOOD, MUSIC, 50/50, RAFFLES
CONTACT INFO: MARTIN 224-772-7672; CELINA 847-757-2162; ANDY 708-863-4524*
SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 1ST, 2013
*
*THE OUTFIT CC
HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411

PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
BUNKER HILL
*
*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

nice to see the list of events for 2013 season is growing. Thanks Wally!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

ViejitoS_Chicago said:


> nice to see the list of events for 2013 season is growing. Thanks Wally!


Orale no problem, looks like a busy year coming


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> Orale no problem, looks like a busy year coming


Well job done homie :thumbsup:. And let's hope its a busy summer for us this year can't wait to hit the first pin-nic or show for 2013 and do some them cruise nights like last year crusieing till 6am in the morning.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*WORLD OF WHEELS
**FRIDAY-SUNDAY, MARCH 1ST-3RD, 2013
DONALD L STEVENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 WEST BRYN MAWR
ROSEMONT, IL 60018
*ADMISSION: $18 AT GATE, $16 IN ADVANCE AT O'REILLY
DEADLINE TO REGISTER VEHICLE IS 20 DAYS PRIOR TO SHOW DATE

*INDEPENDENT CC
4TH ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 2ND, 2013**
BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638
*9AM - 6PM*

DUB SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2013
**McCORMICK PLACE
*
*MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS
LAGRANGE, IL
*NO GLASS BOTTLES

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS AND PURA SANGRE
CAR SHOW TEJANO FESTIVAL
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*WICKED IMPRESSIONS C.C. AND ILLUSIONS C.C.
FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 27TH, 2013
KMART
3110 BELVIDERE RD
WAUKEGAN, IL
*10AM-5PM
REGISTRATION: $20 PER CAR
FOOD, MUSIC, 50/50, RAFFLES
IN BENEFIT OF JOVA ANDRADE (GASTRIC CANCER FIGHTER)
CONTACT INFO: MARTIN 224-772-7672; CELINA 847-757-2162; ANDY 708-863-4524*

SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
*
*THE OUTFIT CC
HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411

PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
BUNKER HILL

ROLLIN DEEP CC 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 22ND, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
**THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

*TOGETHER C.C.(CHICAGO) 
15th.YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638 TICKETS ARE $55.OO A PERSON*


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

SPANISHFLY said:


> *TOGETHER C.C.(CHICAGO)
> 15th.YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
> THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

SPANISHFLY said:


> *TOGETHER C.C.(CHICAGO)
> 15th.YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
> :worship:THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
> ...


:naughty:


----------



## pacolf (Dec 18, 2009)

STREETSTYLE PICNIC DATE CHANGED FROM SEPT. 1


----------



## pacolf (Dec 18, 2009)

TO AUGUST 31


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

pacolf said:


> TO AUGUST 31


GOT IT


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Psycho's Dreams and Pura Sangres car show Tejano Festival july20th. More info TBA


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> Psycho's Dreams and Pura Sangres car show Tejano Festival july20th. More info TBA


 nice what town/city will this be in.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*WORLD OF WHEELS
**FRIDAY-SUNDAY, MARCH 1ST-3RD, 2013
DONALD L STEVENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 WEST BRYN MAWR
ROSEMONT, IL 60018
*ADMISSION: $18 AT GATE, $16 IN ADVANCE AT O'REILLY
DEADLINE TO REGISTER VEHICLE IS 20 DAYS PRIOR TO SHOW DATE

*INDEPENDENT CC
4TH ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 2ND, 2013**
BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638
*9AM - 6PM*

VIEJITOS N. IL, SOLITOS, SOMOSUNO, ILL STATE BIG BODYS, ILL STATE LOW LIFE
PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 15TH, 2013
GREENBELT FOREST PRESERVE 
1200 GREENBAY ROAD
CHICAGO, IL 60064

DUB SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2013
**McCORMICK PLACE
*
*MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL
*10AM-SUNSET
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS AND PURA SANGRE
CAR SHOW TEJANO FESTIVAL
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*WICKED IMPRESSIONS C.C. AND ILLUSIONS C.C.
FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 27TH, 2013
KMART
3110 BELVIDERE RD
WAUKEGAN, IL
*10AM-5PM
REGISTRATION: $20 PER CAR
FOOD, MUSIC, 50/50, RAFFLES
IN BENEFIT OF JOVA ANDRADE (GASTRIC CANCER FIGHTER)
CONTACT INFO: MARTIN 224-772-7672; CELINA 847-757-2162; ANDY 708-863-4524*

SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
**MILLER MEADOW SOUTH FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVENUE
MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: WILL 773-302-5496; PACO 312-671-2916

*THE OUTFIT CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2"
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411
*CONTACT AND INFO: RICO 708-668-6789
*
PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
BUNKER HILL

ROLLIN DEEP CC 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 22ND, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

zombie_squad said:


> nice what town/city will this be in...sup bro....


 south Elgin private forest preserve...


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

PURA SANGRE said:


> south Elgin private forest preserve...


Lookin forward to it. 
Ill bring my Tejano hat & boots :biggrin:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

zombie_squad said:


> Lookin forward to it.
> Ill bring my Tejano hat & boots :biggrin:


 more info to come bro we're actually teaming up with the NORTHERN ILLINOIS TEJANO CULTURAL SOCIETY for there annual two day tejano festival along with our / Lowrider car show!..


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*WORLD OF WHEELS
**FRIDAY-SUNDAY, MARCH 1ST-3RD, 2013
DONALD L STEVENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 WEST BRYN MAWR
ROSEMONT, IL 60018
*ADMISSION: $18 AT GATE, $16 IN ADVANCE AT O'REILLY
DEADLINE TO REGISTER VEHICLE IS 20 DAYS PRIOR TO SHOW DATE

*INDEPENDENT CC
4TH ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 2ND, 2013**
BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638
*9AM - 6PM*

VIEJITOS N. IL, SOLITOS, SOMOSUNO, ILL STATE BIG BODYS, ILL STATE LOW LIFE
PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 15TH, 2013
GREENBELT FOREST PRESERVE 
1200 GREENBAY ROAD
CHICAGO, IL 60064

DUB SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2013
**McCORMICK PLACE
*
*MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL
*10AM-SUNSET
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS AND PURA SANGRE
CAR SHOW TEJANO FESTIVAL
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*ILL STATE CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM
SHOW TIME 10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: LAMAR 224-789-0802; PAPPAZ 224-652-1584; SERG 224-436-3411

*WICKED IMPRESSIONS C.C. AND ILLUSIONS C.C.
FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 27TH, 2013
KMART
3110 BELVIDERE RD
WAUKEGAN, IL
*10AM-5PM
REGISTRATION: $20 PER CAR
FOOD, MUSIC, 50/50, RAFFLES
IN BENEFIT OF JOVA ANDRADE (GASTRIC CANCER FIGHTER)
CONTACT INFO: MARTIN 224-772-7672; CELINA 847-757-2162; ANDY 708-863-4524*

SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
**MILLER MEADOW SOUTH FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVENUE
MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: WILL 773-302-5496; PACO 312-671-2916

*ALL OR NOTHING 5TH ANNUAL
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY-SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 7TH-8TH, 2013
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM
SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION: $20 WITH CAN GOODS, $25 WITHOUT
COVERAGE BY: LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, TRUCKIN, MINI TRUCKIN, USACI
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*THE OUTFIT CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2"
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
**101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411
*CONTACT AND INFO: RICO 708-668-6789
*
PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
BUNKER HILL

ROLLIN DEEP CC 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 22ND, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**INDEPENDENT CC
CRUISE NIGHT
SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013*
*SEARS AUTO CENTER
74TH AND CICERO
BEDFORD PARK, IL
*MORE INFO TBA

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*WORLD OF WHEELS
**FRIDAY-SUNDAY, MARCH 1ST-3RD, 2013
DONALD L STEVENS CONVENTION CENTER
9301 WEST BRYN MAWR
ROSEMONT, IL 60018
*ADMISSION: $18 AT GATE, $16 IN ADVANCE AT O'REILLY
DEADLINE TO REGISTER VEHICLE IS 20 DAYS PRIOR TO SHOW DATE

*INDEPENDENT CC
4TH ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 2ND, 2013**
BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638
*9AM-6PM
ROLL-IN 9AM-1PM
REGISTRATION: $25 PER CAR AND BIKE
50/50 RAFFLE, HOP CONTEST, NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL
COVERAGE BY: YASTUVO LOWRIDER VIDEOS

*LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
CARS AND BIKES SUPER SHOW
HOSTED BY MADE U LOOK CLASSICS AND WASUP THEN RIDERS
SATURDAY, JUNE 8TH, 2013*
*LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
8317 W. NORTH AVENUE
MELROSE PARK, IL 60638
*10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: 773-432-5848*

VIEJITOS N. IL, SOLITOS, SOMOSUNO, ILL STATE BIG BODYS, ILL STATE LOW LIFE
PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 15TH, 2013
GREENBELT FOREST PRESERVE 
1200 GREENBAY ROAD
CHICAGO, IL 60064

DUB SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2013
**McCORMICK PLACE

MADE U LOOK CLASSICS
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
SUNDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2013
*10AM-8PM

*MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL
*10AM-SUNSET
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS AND PURA SANGRE
CAR SHOW TEJANO FESTIVAL
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*ILL STATE CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM
SHOW TIME 10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: LAMAR 224-789-0802; PAPPAZ 224-652-1584; SERG 224-436-3411

*WICKED IMPRESSIONS C.C. AND ILLUSIONS C.C.
FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 27TH, 2013
KMART
3110 BELVIDERE RD
WAUKEGAN, IL
*10AM-5PM
REGISTRATION: $20 PER CAR
FOOD, MUSIC, 50/50, RAFFLES
IN BENEFIT OF JOVA ANDRADE (GASTRIC CANCER FIGHTER)
CONTACT INFO: MARTIN 224-772-7672; CELINA 847-757-2162; ANDY 708-863-4524*

SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
**MILLER MEADOW SOUTH FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVENUE
MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: WILL 773-302-5496; PACO 312-671-2916

*ALL OR NOTHING 5TH ANNUAL
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY-SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 7TH-8TH, 2013
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM
SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION: $20 WITH CAN GOODS, $25 WITHOUT
COVERAGE BY: LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, TRUCKIN, MINI TRUCKIN, USACI
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*THE OUTFIT CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2"
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
**101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411
*CONTACT AND INFO: RICO 708-668-6789
*
PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
BUNKER HILL

ROLLIN DEEP CC 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 22ND, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

Mexican Fiesta Custom Car Show and Hop 
August 24, 2013 Saturday 
200 n harbor dr. (SUMMERFEST GROUNDS)
milwaukee wi 
show will be covered by Phil Gordon from LOWRIDER Magazine 
roll in will be at 8 am
any questions contact Mario (414) 687-0375


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

SouthSide Cruisers c.c picnic April 28th more 
Info coming soon!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

Mideast said:


> SouthSide Cruisers c.c picnic April 28th more
> Info coming soon!


 YES WE BACK ON . FIRST PICNIC OF THE YEAR. APRIL 28 2013 uffin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**INDEPENDENT CC
CRUISE NIGHT
SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013*
*SEARS AUTO CENTER
74TH AND CICERO
BEDFORD PARK, IL
*MORE INFO TBA

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC
1ST PICNIC OF THE YEAR
SUNDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2013*
MORE INFO TBA*

INDEPENDENT CC
4TH ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 2ND, 2013*
*BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638
*9AM-6PM
ROLL-IN 9AM-1PM
REGISTRATION: $25 PER CAR AND BIKE
50/50 RAFFLE, HOP CONTEST, NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL
COVERAGE BY: YASTUVO LOWRIDER VIDEOS
*
LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
CARS AND BIKES SUPER SHOW
HOSTED BY MADE U LOOK CLASSICS AND WASUP THEN RIDERS
SATURDAY, JUNE 8TH, 2013*
*LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
8317 W. NORTH AVENUE
MELROSE PARK, IL 60638
*10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: 773-432-5848*

VIEJITOS N. IL, SOLITOS, SOMOSUNO, ILL STATE BIG BODYS, ILL STATE LOW LIFE
PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 15TH, 2013
GREENBELT FOREST PRESERVE 
1200 GREENBAY ROAD
CHICAGO, IL 60064

DUB SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2013
**McCORMICK PLACE

MADE U LOOK CLASSICS
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
SUNDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2013
*10AM-8PM

*MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL
*10AM-SUNSET
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS AND PURA SANGRE
CAR SHOW TEJANO FESTIVAL
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*ILL STATE CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM
SHOW TIME 10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: LAMAR 224-789-0802; PAPPAZ 224-652-1584; SERG 224-436-3411

*WICKED IMPRESSIONS C.C. AND ILLUSIONS C.C.
FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 27TH, 2013
KMART
3110 BELVIDERE RD
WAUKEGAN, IL
*10AM-5PM
REGISTRATION: $20 PER CAR
FOOD, MUSIC, 50/50, RAFFLES
IN BENEFIT OF JOVA ANDRADE (GASTRIC CANCER FIGHTER)
CONTACT INFO: MARTIN 224-772-7672; CELINA 847-757-2162; ANDY 708-863-4524*

SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*MEXICAN FIESTA
CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND HOP 
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 24TH, 2013 
**SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
200 N HARBOR DR
MILWAUKEE, WI
*ROLL-IN 8AM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: MARIO 414-687-0375 
*
SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
**MILLER MEADOW SOUTH FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVENUE
MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: WILL 773-302-5496; PACO 312-671-2916

*ALL OR NOTHING 5TH ANNUAL
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY-SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 7TH-8TH, 2013
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM
SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION: $20 WITH CAN GOODS, $25 WITHOUT
COVERAGE BY: LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, TRUCKIN, MINI TRUCKIN, USACI
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*THE OUTFIT CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2"
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
**101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411
*CONTACT AND INFO: RICO 708-668-6789
*
PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
BUNKER HILL

ROLLIN DEEP CC 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 22ND, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

zombie_squad said:


> nice what town/city will this be in.


Festival park in South Elgin


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**INDEPENDENT CC
CRUISE NIGHT
SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013*
*SEARS AUTO CENTER
74TH AND CICERO
BEDFORD PARK, IL
*MORE INFO TBA

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC
1ST PICNIC OF THE YEAR
SUNDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2013*
MORE INFO TBA

*INDEPENDENT CC
4TH ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 2ND, 2013*
*BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638
*9AM-6PM
ROLL-IN 9AM-1PM
REGISTRATION: $25 PER CAR AND BIKE
50/50 RAFFLE, HOP CONTEST, NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL
COVERAGE BY: YASTUVO LOWRIDER VIDEOS
*
LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
CARS AND BIKES SUPER SHOW
HOSTED BY MADE U LOOK CLASSICS AND WASUP THEN RIDERS
SATURDAY, JUNE 8TH, 2013*
*LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
8317 W. NORTH AVENUE
MELROSE PARK, IL 60638
*10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: 773-432-5848*

VIEJITOS N. IL, SOLITOS, SOMOSUNO, ILL STATE BIG BODYS, ILL STATE LOW LIFE
PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 15TH, 2013
GREENBELT FOREST PRESERVE 
1200 GREENBAY ROAD
CHICAGO, IL 60064

DUB SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2013
**McCORMICK PLACE

MADE U LOOK CLASSICS
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
SUNDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2013
*10AM-8PM

*MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL
*10AM-SUNSET
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS AND PURA SANGRE
CAR SHOW TEJANO FESTIVAL
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*ILL STATE CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM
SHOW TIME 10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: LAMAR 224-789-0802; PAPPAZ 224-652-1584; SERG 224-436-3411
*
SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*MEXICAN FIESTA
CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND HOP 
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 24TH, 2013 
**SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
200 N HARBOR DR
MILWAUKEE, WI
*ROLL-IN 8AM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: MARIO 414-687-0375 
*
SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
**MILLER MEADOW SOUTH FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVENUE
MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: WILL 773-302-5496; PACO 312-671-2916

*ALL OR NOTHING 5TH ANNUAL
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY-SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 7TH-8TH, 2013
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM
SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION: $20 WITH CAN GOODS, $25 WITHOUT
COVERAGE BY: LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, TRUCKIN, MINI TRUCKIN, USACI
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*THE OUTFIT CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2"
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
**101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411
*CONTACT AND INFO: RICO 708-668-6789
*
PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL


ROLLIN DEEP CC 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 22ND, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

BE SURE TO CHECK *MY LATEST* POST FOR CORRECT INFO. SOME DATES, LOCATIONS, ETC HAVE CHANGED AND IM SURE MORE MAY FOLLOW


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

*Looking forward to this years show. Things are coming together a bit, stay tuned brothers.*:h5:


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

One cruise night and two car shows on july 20th???????????


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> One cruise night and two car shows on july 20th???????????


:dunno:


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey Southside your picnics only a couple weeks away. Where's that info you said was,coming. Need hop info classes ,payouts,rules etc..


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Nothing ???


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

Having trouble with this site...... It wont let me use the return key on keyboard. cant update the list if I cant use return key:banghead:


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

any updates on SS Cruiser's picnic location?


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS PICNIC @ BEMIS WOODS ON OGDEN AND WOLF, WESTERN SPRINGS, IL 9AM TIL SUNSET


----------



## NO LOVE CITY (Feb 1, 2011)

Yo Caddy Riders... Im parting out a 91 and 92 caddy brougham text me what you need ? Many hot parts gone but many left too !! 708 543 1762 text works best or can call. Text me what you need. I can send pix. Prices are fair.... Have 2 e&g grills.... One booty kit... Lift kit... Etc etc


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**INDEPENDENT CC
CRUISE NIGHT
SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013*
*SEARS AUTO CENTER
74TH AND CICERO
BEDFORD PARK, IL
*MORE INFO TBA

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CC
1ST PICNIC OF THE YEAR
SUNDAY, APRIL 28TH, 2013*
MORE INFO TBA

*INDEPENDENT CC
4TH ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 2ND, 2013*
*BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638
*9AM-6PM
ROLL-IN 9AM-1PM
REGISTRATION: $25 PER CAR AND BIKE
50/50 RAFFLE, HOP CONTEST, NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL
COVERAGE BY: YASTUVO LOWRIDER VIDEOS
*
LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
CARS AND BIKES SUPER SHOW
HOSTED BY MADE U LOOK CLASSICS AND WASUP THEN RIDERS
SATURDAY, JUNE 8TH, 2013*
*LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
8317 W. NORTH AVENUE
MELROSE PARK, IL 60638
*10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: 773-432-5848*

VIEJITOS N. IL, SOLITOS, SOMOSUNO, ILL STATE BIG BODYS, ILL STATE LOW LIFE
PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 15TH, 2013
GREENBELT FOREST PRESERVE 
1200 GREENBAY ROAD
CHICAGO, IL 60064

DUB SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2013
**McCORMICK PLACE

MADE U LOOK CLASSICS
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
SUNDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2013
*10AM-8PM

*MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL
*10AM-SUNSET
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS AND PURA SANGRE
CAR SHOW TEJANO FESTIVAL
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*ILL STATE CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM
SHOW TIME 10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: LAMAR 224-789-0802; PAPPAZ 224-652-1584; SERG 224-436-3411
*
SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*MEXICAN FIESTA
CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND HOP 
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 24TH, 2013 
**SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
200 N HARBOR DR
MILWAUKEE, WI
*ROLL-IN 8AM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: MARIO 414-687-0375 
*
SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
**MILLER MEADOW SOUTH FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVENUE
MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: WILL 773-302-5496; PACO 312-671-2916

*ALL OR NOTHING 5TH ANNUAL
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY-SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 7TH-8TH, 2013
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM
SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION: $20 WITH CAN GOODS, $25 WITHOUT
COVERAGE BY: LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, TRUCKIN, MINI TRUCKIN, USACI
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*THE OUTFIT CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2"
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
**101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411
*CONTACT AND INFO: RICO 708-668-6789
*
PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL


ROLLIN DEEP CC 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 22ND, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

Gotti said:


>


A huevo


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Westside will be in Chicago this weekend for Southside cruisers picnic ,bringing the pink and few other rides


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> *CRUISE NIGHTS
> 
> **INDEPENDENT CC
> CRUISE NIGHT
> ...



uffin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

bethal church car show will be on july 20.at the eisenhower high school on 127 kedzie from 11to 4pm thanks and god bless


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

Here we go!!! come support a good cause.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

rollnlo84olds said:


> Here we go!!! come support a good cause.



:thumbsup:sounds good. will support


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**INDEPENDENT CC
CRUISE NIGHT
SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013*
*SEARS AUTO CENTER
74TH AND CICERO
BEDFORD PARK, IL
*MORE INFO TBA

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*INDEPENDENT CC
4TH ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 2ND, 2013*
*BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638
*9AM-6PM
ROLL-IN 9AM-1PM
REGISTRATION: $25 PER CAR AND BIKE
50/50 RAFFLE, HOP CONTEST, NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL
COVERAGE BY: YASTUVO LOWRIDER VIDEOS
*
LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
CARS AND BIKES SUPER SHOW
HOSTED BY MADE U LOOK CLASSICS AND WASUP THEN RIDERS
SATURDAY, JUNE 8TH, 2013*
*LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
8317 W. NORTH AVENUE
MELROSE PARK, IL 60638
*10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: 773-432-5848
*
VIEJITOS N. IL, SOLITOS, SOMOSUNO, ILL STATE BIG BODYS, ILL STATE LOW LIFE
PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 15TH, 2013
**GREENBELT FOREST PRESERVE 
1200 GREENBAY ROAD
CHICAGO, IL 60064
*SUNRISE TO SUNSET
NO GLASS BOTTLES, NO PETS, BYOG/BYOB
COVERAGE BY RUSTYBUCKETS

*DUB SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2013
**McCORMICK PLACE

MADE U LOOK CLASSICS
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
SUNDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2013
*10AM-8PM

*MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL
*10AM-SUNSET
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS AND PURA SANGRE
CAR SHOW TEJANO FESTIVAL
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*ILL STATE CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM
SHOW TIME 10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: LAMAR 224-789-0802; PAPPAZ 224-652-1584; SERG 224-436-3411

*BETHEL CHURCH CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
EISENHOWER HIGH SCHOOL
127TH AND KEDZIE
*11AM-4PM

*EL BARRIO CC
PICNIC & FUNDRAISER
**SUNDAY, JULY 28TH, 2013
SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND 67TH ST*
CARS $15 DONATION (LIMITED PARKING SPACES)
FUNDRAISER TO BENEFIT MAYRA RAMIREZ DIAGNOSED WITH HODGKINS LYMPHOMA
NO GLASS BOTTLES, NO PETS, BYOG

*SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*MEXICAN FIESTA
CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND HOP 
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 24TH, 2013 
**SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
200 N HARBOR DR
MILWAUKEE, WI
*ROLL-IN 8AM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: MARIO 414-687-0375 
*
SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
**MILLER MEADOW SOUTH FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVENUE
MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: WILL 773-302-5496; PACO 312-671-2916

*ALL OR NOTHING 5TH ANNUAL
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY-SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 7TH-8TH, 2013
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM
SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION: $20 WITH CAN GOODS, $25 WITHOUT
COVERAGE BY: LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, TRUCKIN, MINI TRUCKIN, USACI
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*THE OUTFIT CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2"
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
**101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411
*CONTACT AND INFO: RICO 708-668-6789

*PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL


**ROLLIN DEEP CC*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 21ST, 2013
**NEWCASTLE PARK
**8153 SOUTH NEWCASTLE
BURBANK, IL 
*10AM-5PM
NO GLASS BOTTLES, 
CONTACT AND INFO: DAVID 708-259-3177, CASTRO 773-732-0548

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
**SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
**THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**INDEPENDENT CC
CRUISE NIGHT
SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013*
*SEARS AUTO CENTER
74TH AND CICERO
BEDFORD PARK, IL
*MORE INFO TBA

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*INDEPENDENT CC
4TH ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SUNDAY, JUNE 2ND, 2013*
*BUZZ BOMB
6301 W 73RD ST
CHICAGO, IL 60638
*9AM-6PM
ROLL-IN 9AM-1PM
REGISTRATION: $25 PER CAR AND BIKE
50/50 RAFFLE, HOP CONTEST, NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL
COVERAGE BY: YASTUVO LOWRIDER VIDEOS
*
LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
CARS AND BIKES SUPER SHOW
HOSTED BY MADE U LOOK CLASSICS AND WASUP THEN RIDERS
SATURDAY, JUNE 8TH, 2013*
*LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
8317 W. NORTH AVENUE
MELROSE PARK, IL 60638
*10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: 773-432-5848
*
VIEJITOS N. IL, SOLITOS, SOMOSUNO, ILL STATE BIG BODYS, ILL STATE LOW LIFE
PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 15TH, 2013
**GREENBELT FOREST PRESERVE 
1200 GREENBAY ROAD
CHICAGO, IL 60064
*SUNRISE TO SUNSET
NO GLASS BOTTLES, NO PETS, BYOG/BYOB
COVERAGE BY RUSTYBUCKETS

*DUB SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2013
**McCORMICK PLACE

MADE U LOOK CLASSICS
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
SUNDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2013
*10AM-8PM

*MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL
*10AM-SUNSET
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS AND PURA SANGRE
CAR SHOW TEJANO FESTIVAL
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*ILL STATE CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM
SHOW TIME 10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: LAMAR 224-789-0802; PAPPAZ 224-652-1584; SERG 224-436-3411

*BETHEL CHURCH CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
EISENHOWER HIGH SCHOOL
127TH AND KEDZIE
*11AM-4PM

*EL BARRIO CC
PICNIC & FUNDRAISER
**SUNDAY, JULY 28TH, 2013
SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND 67TH ST*
CARS $15 DONATION (LIMITED PARKING SPACES)
FUNDRAISER TO BENEFIT MAYRA RAMIREZ DIAGNOSED WITH HODGKINS LYMPHOMA
NO GLASS BOTTLES, NO PETS, BYOG

*SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*MEXICAN FIESTA
CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND HOP 
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 24TH, 2013 
**SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
200 N HARBOR DR
MILWAUKEE, WI
*ROLL-IN 8AM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: MARIO 414-687-0375 
*
SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
**MILLER MEADOW SOUTH FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVENUE
MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: WILL 773-302-5496; PACO 312-671-2916

*ALL OR NOTHING 5TH ANNUAL
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY-SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 7TH-8TH, 2013
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM
SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION: $20 WITH CAN GOODS, $25 WITHOUT
COVERAGE BY: LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, TRUCKIN, MINI TRUCKIN, USACI
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*THE OUTFIT CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2"
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
**101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411
*CONTACT AND INFO: RICO 708-668-6789

*PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL


**ROLLIN DEEP CC*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 21ST, 2013
**NEWCASTLE PARK
**8153 SOUTH NEWCASTLE
BURBANK, IL 
*10AM-5PM
NO GLASS BOTTLES, 
CONTACT AND INFO: DAVID 708-259-3177, CASTRO 773-732-0548

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
**SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
**THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**INDEPENDENT CC
CRUISE NIGHT
SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013*
*SEARS AUTO CENTER
74TH AND CICERO
BEDFORD PARK, IL
*MORE INFO TBA

*SHOWS/EVENTS*
 *
LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
CARS AND BIKES SUPER SHOW
HOSTED BY MADE U LOOK CLASSICS AND WASUP THEN RIDERS
SATURDAY, JUNE 8TH, 2013*
*LINCOLN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY
8317 W. NORTH AVENUE
MELROSE PARK, IL 60638
*10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: 773-432-5848
*
VIEJITOS N. IL, SOLITOS, SOMOSUNO, ILL STATE BIG BODYS, ILL STATE LOW LIFE
PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 15TH, 2013
**GREENBELT FOREST PRESERVE 
1200 GREENBAY ROAD
CHICAGO, IL 60064
*SUNRISE TO SUNSET
NO GLASS BOTTLES, NO PETS, BYOG/BYOB
COVERAGE BY RUSTYBUCKETS

*DUB SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2013
**McCORMICK PLACE

MADE U LOOK CLASSICS
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
SUNDAY, JUNE 23RD, 2013
*10AM-8PM

*MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL
*10AM-SUNSET
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS AND PURA SANGRE
CAR SHOW TEJANO FESTIVAL
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*ILL STATE CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM
SHOW TIME 10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: LAMAR 224-789-0802; PAPPAZ 224-652-1584; SERG 224-436-3411

*BETHEL CHURCH CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
EISENHOWER HIGH SCHOOL
127TH AND KEDZIE
*11AM-4PM

*EL BARRIO CC
PICNIC & FUNDRAISER
**SUNDAY, JULY 28TH, 2013
SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND 67TH ST*
CARS $15 DONATION (LIMITED PARKING SPACES)
FUNDRAISER TO BENEFIT MAYRA RAMIREZ DIAGNOSED WITH HODGKINS LYMPHOMA
NO GLASS BOTTLES, NO PETS, BYOG

*SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*MEXICAN FIESTA
CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND HOP 
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 24TH, 2013 
**SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
200 N HARBOR DR
MILWAUKEE, WI
*ROLL-IN 8AM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: MARIO 414-687-0375 
*
SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
**MILLER MEADOW SOUTH FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVENUE
MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: WILL 773-302-5496; PACO 312-671-2916

*ALL OR NOTHING 5TH ANNUAL
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY-SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 7TH-8TH, 2013
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM
SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION: $20 WITH CAN GOODS, $25 WITHOUT
COVERAGE BY: LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, TRUCKIN, MINI TRUCKIN, USACI
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*THE OUTFIT CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2"
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
**101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411
*CONTACT AND INFO: RICO 708-668-6789

*PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL


**ROLLIN DEEP CC*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 21ST, 2013
**NEWCASTLE PARK
**8153 SOUTH NEWCASTLE
BURBANK, IL 
*10AM-5PM
NO GLASS BOTTLES, 
CONTACT AND INFO: DAVID 708-259-3177, CASTRO 773-732-0548

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
**SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
**THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

the picnic this 15th is in North Chicago, a town up by Waukegan and not the city.


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**INDEPENDENT CC
CRUISE NIGHT
SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013*
*SEARS AUTO CENTER
74TH AND CICERO
BEDFORD PARK, IL
*MORE INFO TBA

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*DUB SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 22ND, 2013
**McCORMICK PLACE

**MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL
*10AM-SUNSET
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS AND PURA SANGRE
CAR SHOW TEJANO FESTIVAL
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*ILL STATE CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM
SHOW TIME 10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: LAMAR 224-789-0802; PAPPAZ 224-652-1584; SERG 224-436-3411

*BETHEL CHURCH CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
EISENHOWER HIGH SCHOOL
127TH AND KEDZIE
*11AM-4PM

*MADE U LOOK CLASSICS
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 27TH, 2013
*10AM-8PM*

EL BARRIO CC*
*PICNIC & FUNDRAISER
**SUNDAY, JULY 28TH, 2013
SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND 67TH ST*
CARS $15 DONATION (LIMITED PARKING SPACES)
FUNDRAISER TO BENEFIT MAYRA RAMIREZ DIAGNOSED WITH HODGKINS LYMPHOMA
NO GLASS BOTTLES, NO PETS, BYOG

*SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*MEXICAN FIESTA
CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND HOP 
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 24TH, 2013 
**SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
200 N HARBOR DR
MILWAUKEE, WI
*ROLL-IN 8AM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: MARIO 414-687-0375 
*
SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA*

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
**MILLER MEADOW SOUTH FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVENUE
MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: WILL 773-302-5496; PACO 312-671-2916

*ALL OR NOTHING 5TH ANNUAL
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY-SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 7TH-8TH, 2013
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM
SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION: $20 WITH CAN GOODS, $25 WITHOUT
COVERAGE BY: LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, TRUCKIN, MINI TRUCKIN, USACI
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*THE OUTFIT CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2"
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
**101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411
*CONTACT AND INFO: RICO 708-668-6789

*PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL

**ROLLIN DEEP CC*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 21ST, 2013
**NEWCASTLE PARK
**8153 SOUTH NEWCASTLE
BURBANK, IL 
*10AM-5PM
NO GLASS BOTTLES, 
CONTACT AND INFO: DAVID 708-259-3177, CASTRO 773-732-0548

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
**SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
**THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC
CRUISE NIGHTS
JULY 5TH, AUGUST 2ND, SEPT 8TH, OCT 4TH, NOV 1ST*
*MAXWELL HOTDOGS
551 S 8TH STREET
WEST DUNDEE, IL
*6PM-10PM
MUSIC, TROPHIES


*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL
*10AM-SUNSET
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS AND PURA SANGRE
CAR SHOW TEJANO FESTIVAL
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*ILL STATE CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM
SHOW TIME 10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: LAMAR 224-789-0802; PAPPAZ 224-652-1584; SERG 224-436-3411

*BETHEL CHURCH CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
EISENHOWER HIGH SCHOOL
127TH AND KEDZIE
*11AM-4PM

*MADE U LOOK CLASSICS
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 27TH, 2013
*10AM-8PM*

EL BARRIO CC*
*PICNIC & FUNDRAISER
**SUNDAY, JULY 28TH, 2013
SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND 67TH ST*
CARS $15 DONATION (LIMITED PARKING SPACES)
FUNDRAISER TO BENEFIT MAYRA RAMIREZ DIAGNOSED WITH HODGKINS LYMPHOMA
NO GLASS BOTTLES, NO PETS, BYOG

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS CC PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 3RD, 2013
**PORTAGE SOCCER COMPLEX
PORTAGE, IN 46368
*BYOG, BYOB, CALL FOR DIRECTIONS, 20 MINUTES FROM ILLINOIS STATE LINE
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011, DAVE 219-801-1780

*INDEPENDENT CC
CAR SHOW FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 4TH, 2013
**BUZZ BOMB
**6301 W 73RD STREET
BEDFORD PARK, IL*
MORE INFO TBA

*SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**2107 BELLVIDERE RD
WAUKEGAN, IL 60085*
REG TIME: 9AM-NOON
SHOW TIME: 9AM-5PM
REGISTRATION: $25 CARS, $15 BIKES
RAFFLES, 50/50 RAFFLE, CASH AND AWARDS FOR HOP CONTEST, NO ALCOHOL
COVERAGE BY IMPALAS MAGAZINE, AMERICAN BOMBS AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE
CONTACT AND INFO: SERGIO 847-521-2725, LALI 847-897-8268, TONY 224-545-6004

*MEXICAN FIESTA
CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND HOP 
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 24TH, 2013 
**SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
200 N HARBOR DR
MILWAUKEE, WI
*ROLL-IN 8AM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: MARIO 414-687-0375 
*
SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**22 W 130 THORNDALE AVE
MEDINAH, IL 60157*
9AM-6PM
PRIZES, RAFFLES, BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS
NO GLASS BOTTLES 

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
**MILLER MEADOW SOUTH FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVENUE
MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: WILL 773-302-5496; PACO 312-671-2916

*ALL OR NOTHING 5TH ANNUAL
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY-SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 7TH-8TH, 2013
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM
SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION: $20 WITH CAN GOODS, $25 WITHOUT
COVERAGE BY: LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, TRUCKIN, MINI TRUCKIN, USACI
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*THE OUTFIT CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2"
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
**101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411
*CONTACT AND INFO: RICO 708-668-6789

*PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL

**CRUIZIN IN STYLE CC
**CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*ROLLIN DEEP CC*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 21ST, 2013
**NEWCASTLE PARK
**8153 SOUTH NEWCASTLE
BURBANK, IL 
*10AM-5PM
NO GLASS BOTTLES, 
CONTACT AND INFO: DAVID 708-259-3177, CASTRO 773-732-0548

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
**SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
**THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for car shows 323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC
CRUISE NIGHTS
JULY 5TH, AUGUST 2ND, SEPT 8TH, OCT 4TH, NOV 1ST*
*MAXWELL HOTDOGS
551 S 8TH STREET
WEST DUNDEE, IL
*6PM-10PM
MUSIC, TROPHIES


*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL
*10AM-SUNSET
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS AND PURA SANGRE
CAR SHOW TEJANO FESTIVAL
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*ILL STATE CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM
SHOW TIME 10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: LAMAR 224-789-0802; PAPPAZ 224-652-1584; SERG 224-436-3411

*BETHEL CHURCH CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
EISENHOWER HIGH SCHOOL
127TH AND KEDZIE
*11AM-4PM

*MADE U LOOK CLASSICS
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 27TH, 2013
*10AM-8PM*

EL BARRIO CC*
*PICNIC & FUNDRAISER
**SUNDAY, JULY 28TH, 2013
SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND 67TH ST*
CARS $15 DONATION (LIMITED PARKING SPACES)
FUNDRAISER TO BENEFIT MAYRA RAMIREZ DIAGNOSED WITH HODGKINS LYMPHOMA
NO GLASS BOTTLES, NO PETS, BYOG

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS CC PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 3RD, 2013
**PORTAGE SOCCER COMPLEX
PORTAGE, IN 46368
*BYOG, BYOB, CALL FOR DIRECTIONS, 20 MINUTES FROM ILLINOIS STATE LINE
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011, DAVE 219-801-1780

*INDEPENDENT CC
CAR SHOW FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 4TH, 2013
**BUZZ BOMB
**6301 W 73RD STREET
BEDFORD PARK, IL*
MORE INFO TBA

*SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**2107 BELLVIDERE RD
WAUKEGAN, IL 60085*
REG TIME: 9AM-NOON
SHOW TIME: 9AM-5PM
REGISTRATION: $25 CARS, $15 BIKES
RAFFLES, 50/50 RAFFLE, CASH AND AWARDS FOR HOP CONTEST, NO ALCOHOL
COVERAGE BY IMPALAS MAGAZINE, AMERICAN BOMBS AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE
CONTACT AND INFO: SERGIO 847-521-2725, LALI 847-897-8268, TONY 224-545-6004

*MEXICAN FIESTA
CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND HOP 
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 24TH, 2013 
**SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
200 N HARBOR DR
MILWAUKEE, WI
*ROLL-IN 8AM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: MARIO 414-687-0375 
*
SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**22 W 130 THORNDALE AVE
MEDINAH, IL 60157*
9AM-6PM
PRIZES, RAFFLES, BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS
NO GLASS BOTTLES 

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
**MILLER MEADOW SOUTH FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVENUE
MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: WILL 773-302-5496; PACO 312-671-2916

*ALL OR NOTHING 5TH ANNUAL
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY-SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 7TH-8TH, 2013
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM
SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION: $20 WITH CAN GOODS, $25 WITHOUT
COVERAGE BY: LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, TRUCKIN, MINI TRUCKIN, USACI
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*THE OUTFIT CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2"
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
**101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411
*CONTACT AND INFO: RICO 708-668-6789

*PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL

**CRUIZIN IN STYLE CC
**CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
**SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
**THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> *CRUISE NIGHTS
> 
> **PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC
> CRUISE NIGHTS
> ...




uffin:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 88 LAc (Feb 21, 2010)

FOR TICKETS CONTACT 708-846-5162 ASK FOR ROBERT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Are there any events for this coming weekend of July 13-14th?


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

88 LAc said:


> View attachment 666423
> FOR TICKETS CONTACT 708-846-5162 ASK FOR ROBERT


I need some


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

somos1reyes said:


> Mexican Fiesta Custom Car Show and Hop
> August 24, 2013 Saturday
> 200 n harbor dr. (SUMMERFEST GROUNDS)
> milwaukee wi
> ...



Does anyone know what time the hopping contest is? I can't get there until 3:00.


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC
CRUISE NIGHTS
AUGUST 2ND, SEPT 8TH, OCT 4TH, NOV 1ST*
*MAXWELL HOTDOGS
551 S 8TH STREET
WEST DUNDEE, IL*
6PM-10PM
MUSIC, TROPHIES

*PEP BOYS CRUISE NIGHTS
FRIDAY NIGHTS**
2501 S. CICERO AVE
CICERO, IL*
6PM-9PM


*SHOWS/EVENTS

**MADE U LOOK CLASSICS
1ST ANNUAL PASEO BORICUA
CLASSIC CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 27TH, 2013
**DIVISION ST
BETWEEN CALIFORNIA AND WESTERN
*10AM-5PM

*EL BARRIO CC
PICNIC & FUNDRAISER
**SUNDAY, JULY 28TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND 67TH ST
*CARS $15 DONATION (LIMITED PARKING SPACES)
FUNDRAISER TO BENEFIT MAYRA RAMIREZ DIAGNOSED WITH HODGKINS LYMPHOMA
NO GLASS BOTTLES, NO PETS, BYOG

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 3RD, 2013
**PORTAGE SOCCER COMPLEX
2190 N. ST RD 149
PORTAGE, IN 46368
(LOCATED BEHIND THE BMX TRACK)*
BYOG, BYOB, 20 MINUTES FROM ILLINOIS STATE LINE
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011, DAVE 219-801-1780

*INDEPENDENT CC
3RD ANNUAL CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 4TH, 2013
**THE TILTED KILT
**6401 95TH STREET
CHICAGO RIDGE, IL 60415
*REG TIME: 8AM-2PM
SHOW TIME: 8AM-6PM
REGISTRATION: $25 CARS, $25 BIKES
50/50 RAFFLE, LIVE ENTERTAINMENT, HOPPING COMPETITION, FOOD SPECIALS
NO OUTSIDE LIQUOR OR COOLERS ALLOWED
PROCEEDS WILL BE DONATED TO MADERO MIDDLE SCHOOL AND
CHAS FOR THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS

*CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY
**SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013
** 600 WEST CERMAK RD
PILSEN, IL*
11AM-8PM
ENTRANCE FEE: $5 ADULTS, KIDS 12 AND UNDER FREE

*SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**2107 BELLVIDERE RD
WAUKEGAN, IL 60085*
REG TIME: 9AM-NOON
SHOW TIME: 9AM-5PM
REGISTRATION: $25 CARS, $15 BIKES
RAFFLES, 50/50 RAFFLE, CASH AND AWARDS FOR HOP CONTEST, NO ALCOHOL
COVERAGE BY IMPALAS MAGAZINE, AMERICAN BOMBS AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE
CONTACT AND INFO: SERGIO 847-521-2725, LALI 847-897-8268, TONY 224-545-6004

*LOS ENFERMOS AND SRS
INAUGURAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 18TH, 2013
**DOLTON BOWL
1401 E SIBLEY BLVD
DOLTON, IL 60419*
REG TIME: STARTS AT 10AM
SHOW TIME: 11AM-6PM
REGISTRATION: $25 CARS, $20 BIKES
RAFFLES, PRIZES, FOOD, MUSIC, PARTICIPATION AWARDS
PROCEEDS WILL HELP FUND SPECIAL RECREATION SERVICES (SRS) FALL TRIP TO DISNEY WORLD
CONTACT AND INFO: MANNY AGUILAR 773-220-0341 [email protected]

*MEXICAN FIESTA
CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND HOP 
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 24TH, 2013 
**SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
200 N HARBOR DR
MILWAUKEE, WI
*ROLL-IN 8AM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: MARIO 414-687-0375 

* SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**22 W 130 THORNDALE AVE
MEDINAH, IL 60157*
9AM-6PM
PRIZES, RAFFLES, BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS
NO GLASS BOTTLES 

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
**MILLER MEADOW SOUTH FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVENUE
MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: WILL 773-302-5496; PACO 312-671-2916

*ALL OR NOTHING 5TH ANNUAL
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY-SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 7TH-8TH, 2013
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM
SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION: $20 WITH CAN GOODS, $25 WITHOUT
COVERAGE BY: LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, TRUCKIN, MINI TRUCKIN, USACI
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*THE OUTFIT CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2"
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
**101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411
*CONTACT AND INFO: RICO 708-668-6789

*PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL

**CRUIZIN IN STYLE CC
**CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
**SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
**THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA


----------



## fluffy31691 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

fluffy31691 said:


> View attachment 678983


 you guys post this on fb yet?


----------



## fluffy31691 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yea we posted on Facebook bro


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

fluffy31691 said:


> Yea we posted on Facebook bro


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

*central illinois show sept 7&8 2013*

show in central Illinois, LRM's Phil Gordon will be shooting features over the weekend and into the beginning of the week. 6 got picked last year, 5 shot. first published shot at our show got the cover of the special parts issue for truckin mag. Hit me up for show info...If you have a show over the wknd come down to ours sat or sunday to see about getting shot that day, mon or tues...MAGAZINE FEATURES SHOT AT THIS SHOW- 2 1/2 hrs from chi, 3 hrs from stlou, 3 hrs from indy, 5hrs from Louisville ky


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

[h=5]*Twista*
[/h][h=5]All car clubs in Chicago. If you want to be in a video we're shooting tomorrow please email your phone number to [email protected] !!!!!![/h]
​​​


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

**PSYCHO'S DREAMS CC
CRUISE NIGHTS
JULY 5TH, AUGUST 2ND, SEPT 8TH, OCT 4TH, NOV 1ST*
*MAXWELL HOTDOGS
551 S 8TH STREET
WEST DUNDEE, IL
*6PM-10PM
MUSIC, TROPHIES


*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*MAJESTICS CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, JULY 6TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL
*10AM-SUNSET
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES

*PSYCHO'S DREAMS AND PURA SANGRE
CAR SHOW TEJANO FESTIVAL
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*ILL STATE CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
**LOCATION TBA
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM
SHOW TIME 10AM-5PM
CONTACT AND INFO: LAMAR 224-789-0802; PAPPAZ 224-652-1584; SERG 224-436-3411

*BETHEL CHURCH CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 20TH, 2013
EISENHOWER HIGH SCHOOL
127TH AND KEDZIE
*11AM-4PM

*MADE U LOOK CLASSICS
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY, JULY 27TH, 2013
*10AM-8PM*

EL BARRIO CC*
*PICNIC & FUNDRAISER
**SUNDAY, JULY 28TH, 2013
SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND 67TH ST*
CARS $15 DONATION (LIMITED PARKING SPACES)
FUNDRAISER TO BENEFIT MAYRA RAMIREZ DIAGNOSED WITH HODGKINS LYMPHOMA
NO GLASS BOTTLES, NO PETS, BYOG

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS CC PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 3RD, 2013
**PORTAGE SOCCER COMPLEX
PORTAGE, IN 46368
*BYOG, BYOB, CALL FOR DIRECTIONS, 20 MINUTES FROM ILLINOIS STATE LINE
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011, DAVE 219-801-1780

*INDEPENDENT CC
CAR SHOW FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 4TH, 2013
**BUZZ BOMB
**6301 W 73RD STREET
BEDFORD PARK, IL*
MORE INFO TBA

*SLOW AND LOW: CHAPTER 3
CHICAGO COMMUNITY LOWRIDER FEST
**SUNDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2013

**SOLITOS CC CARSHOW
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 17TH, 2013
**2107 BELLVIDERE RD
WAUKEGAN, IL 60085*
REG TIME: 9AM-NOON
SHOW TIME: 9AM-5PM
REGISTRATION: $25 CARS, $15 BIKES
RAFFLES, 50/50 RAFFLE, CASH AND AWARDS FOR HOP CONTEST, NO ALCOHOL
COVERAGE BY IMPALAS MAGAZINE, AMERICAN BOMBS AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE
CONTACT AND INFO: SERGIO 847-521-2725, LALI 847-897-8268, TONY 224-545-6004

*MEXICAN FIESTA
CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND HOP 
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 24TH, 2013 
**SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
200 N HARBOR DR
MILWAUKEE, WI
*ROLL-IN 8AM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE
CONTACT AND INFO: MARIO 414-687-0375 
*
SICK LIFE C.C PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 25TH, 2013
**22 W 130 THORNDALE AVE
MEDINAH, IL 60157*
9AM-6PM
PRIZES, RAFFLES, BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS
NO GLASS BOTTLES 

*STREETSTYLE CC CHICAGO CHAPTER
5TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
**SATURDAY, AUGUST 31ST, 2013
**MILLER MEADOW SOUTH FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVENUE
MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE, NO GLASS BOTTLES
CONTACT AND INFO: WILL 773-302-5496; PACO 312-671-2916

*ALL OR NOTHING 5TH ANNUAL
KUSTOM CAR AND BIKE SHOW
**SATURDAY-SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 7TH-8TH, 2013
**SOMMER PARK
PEORIA, IL
*SATURDAY 10AM-7PM
SUNDAY 8AM-2PM
REGISTRATION: $20 WITH CAN GOODS, $25 WITHOUT
COVERAGE BY: LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, TRUCKIN, MINI TRUCKIN, USACI
CONTACT AND INFO: 309-472-7006

*THE OUTFIT CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "HITTIN NEW HEIGHTS 2"
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW/HOP COMPETITION
**SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 8TH, 2013
**101 WEST 10TH STREET
CHICAGO HEIGHTS, IL 60411
*CONTACT AND INFO: RICO 708-668-6789

*PURA FAMILIA CC & TOGETHER CC PICNIC
**SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 14TH, 2013
**SUNDOWN MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
LAGRANGE AND STEVESON EXPRESSWAY
LAGRANGE, IL

**CRUIZIN IN STYLE CC
**CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 15TH, 2013
*MORE INFO TBA

*ROLLIN DEEP CC*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 21ST, 2013
**NEWCASTLE PARK
**8153 SOUTH NEWCASTLE
BURBANK, IL 
*10AM-5PM
NO GLASS BOTTLES, 
CONTACT AND INFO: DAVID 708-259-3177, CASTRO 773-732-0548

*TOGETHER CC
15TH ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
**SATURDAY, OCTOBER 5TH, 2013
**THE MAYFIELD BANQUET
6072 S. ARCHER AVE.
CHICAGO,IL 60638
*TICKETS: $55 EACH


*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA*


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

see everyone at Out fit show tomorrow and tonight for the pig roast


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## NO LOVE CITY (Feb 1, 2011)

Yo Caddy Riders... Im parting out a 91 and 92 caddy brougham text me what you need ? Many hot parts gone but many left too !! 708 543 1762 text works best or can call. Text me what you need. I can send pix. Prices are fair...... Etc etc locked 305 chevy 5.0 700r4 tranny skips on 2nd gear I was told. Chevy 10 bolt 8 1/2 inch rwd. Suspension Driveshaft, control arms, doors, seat belts...... Etc etc.

Many parts will fit caprice and parisienne windows 305 parts. Panels. Clean quarter panels.


----------



## 88 LAc (Feb 21, 2010)

LESS THAN 2 WEEKS LEFT! GET YOUR TICKETS. 708-846-5162 or contact any Together member.::thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt....


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

till next year now


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

No shows in the chi this year ?:dunno:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

mashingbumper said:


> No shows in the chi this year ?:dunno:


 everyones on fb now,so I don't think they will post here anymore,would be nice tho cause not everyone has a fb.but if u type in chicagoland/northwest indiana lowrider events u can still c with out having a fb page.hope this helps.


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

flaco78 said:


> everyones on fb now,so I don't think they will post here anymore,would be nice tho cause not everyone has a fb.but if u type in chicagoland/northwest indiana lowrider events u can still c with out having a fb page.hope this helps.


Thanks bro might have to get a fb but till then would be nice to see what's happening up there


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

mashingbumper said:


> No shows in the chi this year ?:dunno:



X2, WASUP WITH THAT??? NO 2014 THREAD THIS YEAR? FB will get my ass divorced.



Orale, later!


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

FACEBOOK:inout:

I need to find another way to find out about events in Chicago. 
Damn shame chismebook took over! :nono: :facepalm:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

Magazine coverage at this event from Lowrider Magazine, Baggers Magazine, Truckin Magazine and 8-lug Magazine by Phil Gordon. 
Additional coverage for http://carshowz.com/ by Chris Gosda.
Fun, free family event- Vendors $50. 
This show is FREE if you just want to cruise in and hang out, ONLY $20 to get judged! 
All makes and models, car, truck, bike clubs & solo riders welcome. 
Sound off w/separate cost. 
Custom awards.
Hotel discounts for travelers.
Past pix at https://www.facebook.com/animositycarclub


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

MR.MAGIC said:


> FACEBOOK:inout:
> 
> I need to find another way to find out about events in Chicago.
> Damn shame chismebook took over! :nono: :facepalm:


:roflmao:


----------

